# Trail/Path easements with non-motorized clause - e-bike threat to loss of trails



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Many of the paved bike paths in my area are located in part or in whole on easements that have a non-motorized clause attached to them. These clauses supersede any new state legislation classifying certain types of e-bikes the same as a normal, human powered bicycles.

So, for those of you clamoring for any instances where e-bikes have threatened trail access...here's your concrete proof.

Town of Snowmass opts out of state law by banning e-bikes on trails | AspenTimes.com

From the article: Town staff advised the council to prohibit e-bikes on pedestrian and bike paths within the village because many of these trails, or at least portions of them, are easements that property owners granted to the local government for "non-motorized use only.

Dresser explained to the council that if the town violates the provisions of these easements, it would run the risk of losing them."

"If you don't pass this, the only thing you're going to do is open a door for someone who has an easement on this property and doesn't want (motors) there and says, 'You blew it. You allowed motorized vehicles on there; I'm taking my property back, find someplace else for your trail,'" Dresser said.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Additional report from today's news.
Snowmass, Aspen exploring the impact of e-bike influx | Aspen Daily News Online


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's the same issue here and I would imagine elsewhere. Our parks dept had to rewrite their code to define a class 1 ebike as being non motorized to allow them on bike paths and then to specifically exclude them on singletrack. Crazy.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Meanwhile in Park City not only are they allowing e bikes on designated pathways around town they are even have an e bike share in case you forget yours.

Park City launches first all-electric bike-share program in the nation | Deseret News


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The huge variation is what different Towns, Cities, Counties and States allow or do not allow is a very good reason to always state exactly where you are riding your ebike and which specific laws apply to the trail system you are using so as to not be ostracized for "poaching".

eBikes and dirt trails are not currently a one size fits all rule in the United States.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> Meanwhile in Park City not only are they allowing e bikes on designated pathways around town they are even have an e bike share in case you forget yours.
> 
> Park City launches first all-electric bike-share program in the nation | Deseret News


But they are still banned from the single track.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-bikes&usg=AFQjCNErD-C0RMvsxX_fHTjUsrxpbtSNXg


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

life behind bars said:


> But they are still banned from the single track.


Do yourself a favor and post a link to the cited law you are referring to when making claims like this. Because there are a number of "laws" being thrown around in this forum for different area's we are going to require a link to the proof to back up claims now. If you cannot prove it, don't state it.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> Do yourself a favor and post a link to the cited law you are referring to when making claims like this. Because there are a number of "laws" being thrown around in this forum for different area's we are going to require a link to the proof to back up claims now. If you cannot prove it, don't state it.


Oh thank you


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is the relevant code for Park City:

https://parkcity.municipalcodeonline.com/book?type=ordinances#name=10-1-4.5_Non-Motorized_Trail_Use

Indeed, no e-bikes officially allowed on anything but the paved/crusher fines commuter paths.

Here's a map (grey/green and grey/yellow dashed are ok for e-bikes, all other colors no-go):
Mountain Trails Foundation - Map

-Walt


----------

